# New additions :)



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

8 millies and 2 polish frizzles


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very adorably adorable! Hahha I also heard the polish frizzle say she wants to take a trip to Hawaii to come and see me. =)


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute, congrats!


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

If I new how to send it safely to u I would maybe I can send u some eggs


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

If I sexes them right I have only one roo (Millie) out of ten chicks yaa


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

sooooo darn cute


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awwww, babies!!!!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

They're lovely! Very cute!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Can see more pipped..can't wait!


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

I was incubating a maran for a friend he hatched last night he is very cute she will be disappointed it's a roo, if I feather sexed it right hope I'm wrong but I don't think so


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mine r Marans too! But still waiting for others to hatch so still in incubator. How did you sex your friends maran? By the wing tips? Short a boy long a girl? Is that right.


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes kids the boys r all one length the girls r long and short in-between first pic is a girl second is a boy


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great pics thank you!


----------

